# Gymcelling Makes You Older!



## xForgotMyName (Jul 28, 2019)

....if you don't eat correctly.


Cortisol is OK to be spiked a bit post workout, and inflammation is normal to happen post workout.
The purpose of you workout is to cause adaptations, and these 2 help with that.

BUT, if you have chronicly high cortisol, and you're in an inflammatory state, it's unhealthy and also a major cause of early ageing.

*Working out is one of the most legit ways to extend your healthy active life on earth(and maybe the duration of your life as well).
Without enough magnesium you're making it a generator of too much cortisol and inflammation.*



> ACTH, Cortisol and IL-6 Levels in Athletes following Magnesium Supplementation
> 
> 
> Physical exercise activates the hypothalamo-pituitary-adrenal (HPA) axis and induces the body’s inflammatory response. Due to contemporary dietary habits and increased energy expenditure, athletes are susceptible to depletion of magnesium ions. The ...
> ...



This is what they did







Looks how the cortisol increased after JUST ONE MONTH of gymcelling in the group without enough magnesium:
(look at the second graph only; the saliva cortisol is more important because it shows the active/bioavailable cortisol)







Look at the IL-6(inflammation indicator) rise in low magnesiumcels





*Long story short:
eat MORE foods with magnesium and maybe supplement as well.*


ps: 


> During the next 28 days, players allocated to intervention group received 500 mg of magnesium, divided in two doses, twice a day with a 12 h interval between doses of 250 mg (Magnesium 250 mg ®, Natural Wealth®, NBTY Inc.).


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 28, 2019)

i read somewhere magnesium doubles your t lvl too

legit supplement and legit thread


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Jul 28, 2019)

Really interesting post thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 28, 2019)

a worthy sacrifice tbh, gymceling is legit


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 28, 2019)

Goblin said:


> a worthy sacrifice tbh, gymceling is legit



i'm not saying don't gymcel.

read the post, lazycel!


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 28, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> ....if you don't eat correctly.
> 
> 
> Cortisol is OK to be spiked a bit post workout, and inflammation is normal to happen post workout.
> ...


gymcelling is useless if you do it solely to attract female. Going to the gym is passion, sport is passion.

If you want to attract female through gymcelling you have to do big steroid cycles and you'll find a girl that is into gymcelling niche.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 28, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> i'm not saying don't gymcel.
> 
> read the post, lazycel!


it is what it is


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> gymcelling is useless if you do it solely to attract female. Going to the gym is passion, sport is passion.
> 
> If you want to attract female through gymcelling you have to do big steroid cycles and you'll find a girl that is into gymcelling niche.



literally no where in the post says anything about attracting chicks.

youthspan/healthspan(years of being healthy in your life) are very important for quality of life even if you're a monk


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 28, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> literally no where in the post says anything about attracting chicks.
> 
> youthspan/healthspan(years of being healthy in your life) are very important for quality of life even if you're a monk


Long story short, magnesium is absolute delusion. I haven't consumed 1mg of supplemental magnesium in my life and I am still looking extremely young, even though I was gymcelling. LITERALLY DOESNT MATTER, DELETE THIS THREAD.


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> Long story short, magnesium is absolute delusion. I haven't consumed 1mg of supplemental magnesium in my life and I am still looking extremely young, even though I was gymcelling. LITERALLY DOESNT MATTER, DELETE THIS THREAD.



be careful out there walking that lowIQ


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 28, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> be careful out there walking that lowIQ


did I have any proof how you look like, before you gonna fucking tell me I am low iq?

EDUCATING YOU FUCKING IDIOTS WITHOUT LIFE ONE BY ONE, SO YOU CAN FINALLY GET ONE.

Jul 13, 2019
800 messages


WHY DO YOU FUCKING EVEN TRY TO TALK WITH ME WHEN ALL THAT YOU DO IS FUCKING POST ON THIS SITE.





*0 ACTUAL EXPERIMENTATION*


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> Long story short, magnesium is absolute delusion. I haven't consumed 1mg of supplemental magnesium in my life and I am still looking extremely young, even though I was gymcelling. LITERALLY DOESNT MATTER, DELETE THIS THREAD.


Are you oldcel?


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 28, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> Are you oldcel?


I am 21yo.


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 28, 2019)

hang urself when u go to gym without eating healthy smh this is a no brainer


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> I am 21yo.








there are literally chainsmoking kids who look young with 21



in your logic chain smoking doesnt accelerate ageing too than


you can have the worst lifestyle it wont show before 25/30


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 28, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> there are literally chainsmoking kids who look young with 21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meanwhile jordan barrett is 23 year old sitting in the sun all day and is chainsmoking, looking better than you looked at 14


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> meanwhile jordan barrett is 23 year old sitting in the sun all day and is chainsmoking, looking better than you will look like at 30



what does this have to do with the statement in the op? are you incapable of having logical thoughts and arguments?

it doesnt debunk anything. 

its like claiming smoking doesnt increasee the risk of lung cancer because there are people who smoke since centuries and are over 90 years old...


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> did I have any proof how you look like, before you gonna fucking tell me I am low iq?
> 
> EDUCATING YOU FUCKING IDIOTS WITHOUT LIFE ONE BY ONE, SO YOU CAN FINALLY GET ONE.
> 
> ...



first of all, my job is modifying our shop's website with the help of our very legit IT nerd one or two hours per weeks, and irl presence for 2-3h/w.
other than that i'm on the pc responding to customers, and doing research on improving my products and customer servise most of the day.
unless i'm swimcelling or gymceling.
this website is a good distraction cope.

second, i'm older than you, and more experienced in gymcelling.

third, the OP has to do with minimizing damage that takes years to appear because of things you consistently do.

fourth


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 28, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> hang urself when u go to gym without eating healthy smh this is a no brainer


HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH U FUCKING IDIOTS THINK THAT EATING HEALTHY IS DOING SOMETHING BETTER TO YOUR BODY.

FIRST OF ALL WHAT YOU CONSIDER EATING HEALTHY (COOKING FOOD) IS THE WORST DELUSION OF THE CENTURY AND IT IS BETTER TO EAT SWEETS THAN TO EAT COOKED FOOD.

ALL MAMMALS EAT RAW. THAT IS EATING HEALTHY, NOT WHAT YOU CONSIDER EATING HEALTHY (STEAMED VEGETABLES, COOKED RICE, AND FRIED CHICKEN)


THERE IS NO BAD FOOR OR GOOD FOOD.


U CAN EAT THE WORST FOOD IN THE WORLD AS LONG AS YOUR CARB INTAKE IS HIGH AND PROTEIN INTAKE IS MODERATE, AND YOU WILL GROW.


xForgotMyName said:


> first of all, my job is modifying our shop's website with the help of our very legit IT nerd one or two hours per weeks, and irl presence for 2-3h/w.
> other than that i'm on the pc responding to customers, and doing research on improving my products and customer servise most of the day.
> unless i'm swimcelling or gymceling.
> this website is a good distraction cope.
> ...





PHYSIQUE PICS AND RELATIVE STRENGTH TO YOUR BODYWEIGHT AS A NATTY, OR THERE IS NO POINT IN ARGUING. THIS SHOULD END HERE BECAUSE YOU HAVE FUCKING 800 POSTS IN 15 DAYS


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH U FUCKING IDIOTS THINK THAT EATING HEALTHY IS DOING SOMETHING BETTER TO YOUR BODY.
> 
> FIRST OF ALL WHAT YOU CONSIDER EATING HEALTHY (COOKING FOOD) IS THE WORST DELUSION OF THE CENTURY AND IT IS BETTER TO EAT SWEETS THAN TO EAT COOKED FOOD.
> 
> ...



yea ofc but you cant only processed,sugar,salty foods and expect to get results in the gym and have a healthy mind/body


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 28, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> yea ofc but you cant only processed,sugar,salty foods and expect to get results in the gym and have a healthy mind/body


"


> *U CAN EAT THE WORST FOOD IN THE WORLD AS LONG AS YOUR CARB INTAKE IS HIGH AND PROTEIN INTAKE IS MODERATE, AND YOU WILL GROW.*



"


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> "
> 
> 
> "


im just saying faggot calmdown ur lookism roleplay


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAH U FUCKING IDIOTS THINK THAT EATING HEALTHY IS DOING SOMETHING BETTER TO YOUR BODY.
> 
> FIRST OF ALL WHAT YOU CONSIDER EATING HEALTHY (COOKING FOOD) IS THE WORST DELUSION OF THE CENTURY AND IT IS BETTER TO EAT SWEETS THAN TO EAT COOKED FOOD.
> 
> ...



yes, let me post my pics on the internet to win an argument


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 28, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> yes, let me post my pics on the internet to win an argument



HOLY FUCK MAN I HAVE WASTED LITERALLY 20MIN OF MY LIFE ON ARGUING WITH YOU AND NOW YOU COME WITH SOME TWEET THAT HAS 2 LIKES, AND THE ACCOUNT LOOKS LIKE - ONLY FUCKING IDIOTS WITH NO LIFE(LITERAL PUSSIES) RUN IT AND FOLLOW IT.



STOP WITH THIS DELUSION.


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> HOLY FUCK MAN I HAVE WASTED LITERALLY 20MIN OF MY LIFE ON ARGUING WITH YOU AND NOW YOU COME WITH SOME TWEET THAT HAS 2 LIKES, AND THE ACCOUNT LOOKS LIKE - ONLY FUCKING IDIOTS WITH NO LIFE(LITERAL PUSSIES) RUN IT AND FOLLOW IT.
> 
> 
> 
> STOP WITH THIS DELUSION.



too many notifications. ignored


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 28, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> too many notifications. ignored


HERE YOU FUCKING LOST, AND don't EVER give advice to other people if you dont have any REAL L I F E EXPERIENCE


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 28, 2019)

> FIRST OF ALL WHAT YOU CONSIDER EATING HEALTHY (COOKING FOOD) IS THE WORST DELUSION OF THE CENTURY AND IT IS BETTER TO EAT SWEETS THAN TO EAT COOKED FOOD.





> But to Herculano-Houzel’s mind, our brains would still be the size of an ape’s if H. erectus hadn’t played with fire: “Gorillas are stuck with this limitation of how much they can eat in a day; orangutans are stuck there; H. erectus would be stuck there if they had not invented cooking,” she says. “The more I think about it, the more I bow to my kitchen. It’s the reason we are here.”











Food for Thought: Was Cooking a Pivotal Step in Human Evolution?


The dietary practice coincided with increases in brain size, evidence suggests




www.scientificamerican.com













Meat, Cooked Foods Needed for Early Human Brain


Two independent studies demonstrate that the human brain required cooking and meat-eating in order to evolve.




www.livescience.com













Cooked Food Called Key Ingredient In Human Evolution


Cooked Food Called Key Ingredient In Human Evolution




www.huffpost.com






that explains so much. inb4 ad hominem


----------



## Peachy (Jul 28, 2019)

I literally eat 0 foods that contain magnesium, so I've been supplementing 250mg every day for a year and a half. Is that enough? It also seems to have cured my migraines with aura.


----------



## SikKunt (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 28, 2019)

Peachy said:


> I literally eat 0 foods that contain magnesium, so I've been supplementing 250mg every day for a year and a half. Is that enough? It also seems to have cured my migraines with aura.



generally speaking, magnesium and potassium are good indicator about the quality of your diet.
my guess is yours isn't that good.
it's ALWAYS better to get it the natural way.

that said 400mg/d is the recommended quantity, but there're studies that show ~600mg is better.

i would take 250 x 2 in your case, but your goal should be to get it from food sources tbh ngl


----------



## Peachy (Jul 28, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> generally speaking, magnesium and potassium are good indicator about the quality of your diet.
> my guess is yours isn't that good.
> it's ALWAYS better to get it the natural way.
> 
> ...


I'm a picky eater and foods that I don't like literally make me puke


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 28, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 87361



[2], [4]
he's right, *post workout cortisol* increase and inflammation is good.
BUT these are not measurements of post workout lab values


> Blood and saliva samples were always collected in the morning, after 12 h overnight fast.



[3] irrelevant to my post; i didn't even mention what foods to eat, or didn't recommend any specific supps. Get your magnesium the best possible way. OK.

[1]
maybe by gymceling he means lifting 1-5 reps with 10min breaks and bearly sweating.
I'm literally drenched at the end of my lifting sessions.
.............................
@SikKunt which forum is this from?

does he mention how he covers magnesium needs?
honestly curious, i don't have a problem being corrected.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Jul 28, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> meanwhile jordan barrett is 23 year old sitting in the sun all day and is chainsmoking, looking better than you looked at 14


Are you seirous he looks like shit


crmsxg said:


> HERE YOU FUCKING LOST, AND don't EVER give advice to other people if you dont have any REAL L I F E EXPERIENCE


Like why are you arguing this also? What’s the point? He posted actual studies over your bs opinion. People like you are mad annoying ngl


----------



## prgfromnl (Sep 28, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> i read somewhere magnesium doubles your t lvl too
> 
> legit supplement and legit thread


This might sound weird but after I started taking magnesium because of cramps in my legs legit my facial hair started to grow so fucking fast, before I only got grey hairs on my face but now its normal, jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 11, 2020)

lol,good thread


----------

